# Import WMA to Itunes



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I am switching back to itunes and trying to pull my music over, how so I convert my songs that are in WMA format to a playable itunes format?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

When you use the Import in itunes what message do you get?


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I import the folder and it brings it in, but it keeps it in the WMA format. Now I just copied from my music to a thumb drive then imported/coverted it and it worked. I may have to do it that way...


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Since I am getting everything back in itunes, should everything be in AAC format? Or what suggestions are out there on the best format?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

lschul said:


> Since I am getting everything back in itunes, should everything be in AAC format? Or what suggestions are out there on the best format?


If you use iTunes and have an iPod then it would be best to use AAC, it and WMA do a better job at compression than MP3. If I remember right iTunes automatically converted my WMA files to MP3 (I have that set as my default import type in options) when I first imported them I didn't have to add any more steps to the process. A warning box popped up telling me I had chosen to import 1 or more files that would have to be converted to play in iTunes.

as an aside if you decide to convert everything to MP3 (because , maybe your personal player doesn't support AAC) I've found the best compression to be VBR (high quality) rather than a constant bitrate when using iTunes to do the ripping.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I am using AAC and think I need to make sure they are all AAC right?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

lschul said:


> I am using AAC and think I need to make sure they are all AAC right?


No ... they don't have to be AAC, most of my music is in MP3 format and iTunes handles them just fine.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I had both of those and mpeg, so I am just making them all aac


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I wouldn't bother converting the MP3 to AAC since itunes supports them both. Compressing them again is going to lessen the sound quality.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

actually I think they are only mpeg and aac, now going to be aac. THANKS!


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I have some songs in wma format, will those convert over? SOme of the songs I copied over and converted don't sound too great...


----------



## dres (Dec 29, 2006)

I got tired of being forced to use the iTunes music selection to purchase my music. I also got tire of listening of the same twelve cd's that I have. With a little effort I discovered how to import music that I couldn't import because it had the DRM code. I have since discovered Sound Taxi. It's not free, but allows me to take almost any music format, and put it in my iTunes library. I use another music download service (Urge, if you must know), and am able to download all the songs I want for one low price. It's completely legal, so I don't have to worry about the feds knocking on my door. Sound Taxi also works with Napster and other services. All it does is remove the DRM code (or Digital Media Right). The record companies aren't at all thrilled by this technology, but it's legal and works like a charm. I now have close to 3,000 songs on my iPod Video (80 gig). Remember, keep it legal people. If this has helped you, let me know, and if you find another way to remove the DRM code, let me know as well. Thanks.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks, I am going to try this. What kind of settings do you use? Compression rates, etc?


----------



## dres (Dec 29, 2006)

Ischul, as far as settings are concerned, you shouldn't have to adjust anything. I didn't, and I've had no troubles. Simply create a folder that you want to put the "converted" music in, and in your iTunes, go to "File", select "Add Folder to Library" or Add File to Library". If you have multiple songs converted, chose the "Folder" option and "File" for a single file. You iTunes should automatically import them at this point. I also found software that allows you to import music from your iPod to a new computer. This was previously not possible. If your computer crashed, you lost everything, now you can transfer all the songs on to your computer from your iPod. Once again, not free but worth the nominal cost. The software is called "iGadget" from Purple Ghost Software Inc. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------

